# self-build insurance



## techman (18 Aug 2005)

Just saw an ad for self-build insurance today - www.mclaughlingreaney.ie

I think someone posted about this recently.

I have no association with the above co.


----------



## Ravima (20 Aug 2005)

I understand that FBD have some sort of package available. problem is, that it seems you must aproach the office nearest the building site, I think.


----------

